# Crunchy Lemon Rice....Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 30, 2002)

Crunchy Lemon Rice

1/2      cup  uncooked regular long-grain rice
1      cup  water
1      tablespoon  chicken bouillon granules
4      drops  red pepper sauce (4 to 6 drops) -- optional
1      (8 ounce) can  water chestnuts -- drained and chopped
1/3      cup  sliced green onions
1      tablespoon  finely shredded lemon peel

Heat rice, water, bouillon granules and (optional) pepper sauce to 
boiling in 2-quart saucepan, stirring once or twice; reduce heat. Cover 
and simmer 14 minutes (do not lift cover or stir); remove from heat. 
Stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and let stand 10 minutes. Fluff 
lightly with fork.  Yield: 6 servings.



                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- 

Per Serving: 80 Calories; trace Fat (2.9% calories from fat); 2g 
Protein; 18g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; trace Cholesterol; 192mg 
Sodium. +++++ Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 1 Vegetable; 0 Fruit; 
0 Fat.


----------

